# Raise eggs in the tank?



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Super random and I probably won't need to know for a while but if I let my tads stay in a bromeliad in the vivarium, will they be okay? And will they cause trouble for the breeding pair? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Shouldn't cause any problems but if they're egg feeders they will stop breeding. Which was my goal... It doesn't work with tincs tho. I left one tinc tadpole in hopes that they might slow down but that didn't happen 

Also, the bromeliad cups have to stay full of water, which might eventually kill them.

I just took the last tadpole out of the bromeliads after they started rotting and leaking. It was fun for a while but got too stressful!


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

It depends on the species you're keeping. Frogs like D. auratus, tinctorius, and leucomelas prefer to deposit their tadpoles in pools larger than those found at the base of bromeliad leaves. They won't eggfeed their tadpoles, so the tadpoles must survive by eating algae, detritus, and insects that fall in the water. This can work if your water pool in your tank is big enough, but I'd recommend just pulling the tadpoles or eggs and raising them yourself.

Ranitomeya and oophaga species will deposit their tadpoles in bromeliads, but only R. imitator and closely related species (sirensis, flavovittata, vanzolinii are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head) will eggfeed their tadpoles. R. amazonica, variabilis, and ventrimaculata will feed their tadpoles by depositing fertile eggs or younger tadpoles in the water with their cannibalistic older tadpoles, so you can leave their tadpoles in the tank and they'll grow up just fine. Other species' tadpoles will rely on detritus and algae growth, so it might be safer to just pull them and raise them yourself.

If you have the right species of bromeliads, the bromeliads survive just fine with permanent water pools, as long as you mist enough for the old water to flush out of the pools and be replaced with new water every few days.

What species of frogs do you have, and what kind of bromeliad do you have? Can you post a picture of your tank setup?

Best wishes


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

greenthumbs said:


> Ranitomeya and oophaga species will deposit their tadpoles in bromeliads, but only R. imitator and closely related species (sirensis, flavovittata, vanzolinii are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head) will eggfeed their tadpoles. R. amazonica, variabilis, and ventrimaculata will feed their tadpoles by depositing fertile eggs or younger tadpoles in the water with their cannibalistic older tadpoles, so you can leave their tadpoles in the tank and they'll grow up just fine. Other species' tadpoles will rely on detritus and algae growth, so it might be safer to just pull them and raise them yourself.


Oophaga egg feed their tadpoles, as the name implies...
(Oophaga means "egg eater")


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

greenthumbs said:


> If you have the right species of bromeliads, the bromeliads survive just fine with permanent water pools, as long as you mist enough for the old water to flush out of the pools and be replaced with new water every few days.


Which species do you recommend? My imitators refuse to deposit in film cans and all my bromeliads are rotting out and dying.


----------



## Calebrh (Jun 7, 2016)

port_plz said:


> Which species do you recommend? My imitators refuse to deposit in film cans and all my bromeliads are rotting out and dying.


I would ask this question first.... What's causing your bromeliads to rot and die? Wouldn't want to see you replace them just to see them continue to die. Rotting bromeliads don't encourage breeding, as I'm sure you've experienced.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Calebrh said:


> I would ask this question first.... What's causing your bromeliads to rot and die? Wouldn't want to see you replace them just to see them continue to die. Rotting bromeliads don't encourage breeding, as I'm sure you've experienced.


The reason they're rotting is because I have to keep them full of water for the tadpoles. I'm just going to remove eggs from now on. Any brom that ends up with a tadpole gets covered in feces and ends up nasty, rotten and dying... Plus I have to constantly worry if it has water and it's all kind of stressful.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

JPP said:


> Oophaga egg feed their tadpoles, as the name implies...
> (Oophaga means "egg eater")


Whoops! Forgot to mention that, thanks


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

port_plz said:


> The reason they're rotting is because I have to keep them full of water for the tadpoles. I'm just going to remove eggs from now on. Any brom that ends up with a tadpole gets covered in feces and ends up nasty, rotten and dying... Plus I have to constantly worry if it has water and it's all kind of stressful.


What species of bromeliads are you keeping? Many species should be okay with being permanently full of water as long as you flush them out occasionally.


----------



## cobe (Oct 10, 2015)

I leave all the oophaga eggs because as stated they are egg eaters and the tads dont do great when taken out. Any Dendrobates eggs that i find are removed and raised in drinking cups.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

greenthumbs said:


> What species of bromeliads are you keeping? Many species should be okay with being permanently full of water as long as you flush them out occasionally.


Neoregelia


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

port_plz said:


> Neoregelia


Your broms are rotting and dying due to other reason, likely a humidity issue. Neos should be kept full of water, and are used as deposit sites for Oophaga, so can't really ever be allowed to go empty if keeping Oophaga or egg feeding ranitomeya. Ive never had a single oophaga tad be placed in a film canister.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

To the original poster, it is largely dependent on what species you are keeping. Someone mentioned that they will slow down dropping eggs elsewhere, which is occasionally true but not always. Also, someone mentioned allowed tincs to be raised in the parents tank, and why this had not slowed down parental breeding behavior.. the reason for that is because Tincs are not egg feeders, so they will not be feeding their tads with infertile eggs. 

Sorry if I missed it, but what species are you keeping?


----------



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

I have Tinctorious Azureus 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Lukehartung99 said:


> I have Tinctorious Azureus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


To address your original post, Azureus won't be putting tads in bromeliads.


----------

